# probleme de connection apple TV 2



## jljauffret (19 Août 2011)

bonjour a tous
je viens d'acheter une apple tv 2 et surprise le seul moyen de connection est HDMI et ma super TV n'en a pas. 
que me conseillez vous pour convertir le signal HDMI
est ce que je vais etre limité dans les fonctions de l'apple tv
merci de vos lumieres


----------



## Route 64 (19 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Dans le commerce vous trouverez des "adaptateurs" HDMI.
Il vous faudra brancher en plus la connexion audio de Apple TV : câble optique
Par la résolution d'origine de l' Apple TV, vous ne perdrez pas grand-chose en qualité d'image.


----------



## JFL27 (19 Août 2011)

Pour ne pas avoir de prise HDMI, la super TV doit être super vieille !


----------



## endavent (19 Août 2011)

Heuuu il y a 6-7 ans on achetait encore des TV à tube cathodique et sans HDMI !

Ca dépend ce que tu entends par "vieux"


----------

